# early clay calhoun



## southwest slayer8 (Oct 26, 2005)

anyone on here hunt in these county whats goin on in them if you do...


----------



## Hooks "n Arrows (Oct 27, 2005)

We hunted this past weekend in northwest Calhoun near Leary.  All the peanuts are harvested, but did see a number of deer in the fields right at sunset.  They were not at all skittish, until they heard a 4 wheeler in the distance.  That did cause a group that I was watching to retreat into the woods twice in the same afternoon.  

Tons of acorns on the ground.  Deer were feeding heavy on the white oak acorns.  Very little movement in the a.m. due to bright moon, but afternoons were good.

Saw several smaller bucks moving around 5:30-7:00 along with a good number of does.  Managed to see a group of 9 does on Monday morning around 9:00 that were moving in spite of a heavy wind.

Unlike past years, no scrapes along the field edges yet.  These typically appear on our lease at the beginning of archery.  Quite a few fresh rubs though.

Weather turned very nice after last week's heat except for Monday's wind.  Cool temps should be just what the dr. ordered.  Ground is fairly dry, so no problems getting stuck.


----------



## southwest slayer8 (Oct 27, 2005)

thanks were in the tri county area and will be there this weekend good luck in your season...


----------

